# Sticky  A friendly holiday TOS reminder...



## ShakeDown

For those who need a TOS refresher > http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/faq.php

We have some obvious issues going around right now in our country that may or may not effect us all...however, our TOS still exists as does the expectation it will be respected.

When I log in and see 5 posts in one forum that were pulled due to TOS violations within a 24 hour period, I think a friendly reminder might save some accounts down the road


----------



## Dizzy

And it's not even technically winter yet!


----------



## KaGee

bump to the top


----------

